# NFL Games and photography...FYI



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 12, 2006)

so I went to the AZ Cardinals vs. Seahawks game this weekend in Phx.....took my camera just to shoot around.......after walking almost a mile from the tailgate lot, standing in a huge line to get security checked, I got to the front and was told I was NOT allowed to carry my camera in.  Point and Shoots are fine, but I guess anything with a detachable lens is not....

I had to walk a long way back to my vehicle put the camera away and then walk all the way back to the stadium.  

I was not happy.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2006)

That's pretty typical for most sporting events.  They are pretty vague about what you can or can't bring...but they have the final say...so there isn't much you can do.


----------



## Torus34 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like you were given a chance for some nice exercise.  I also enjoy walking.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 12, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you were given a chance for some nice exercise. I also enjoy walking.


 

I was tailgating....drinking beer all afternoon then having to huff a couple of miles wasnt fun.


----------



## kemplefan (Dec 12, 2006)

i had the same thing hapen to me but as at a exibition match(tennis)  in down town baltimaltimore, but as a 13 year old kid, and it being night in baltimore (or most sizable cities) city i got in
i endid up sooting with s guy i know who runs a tennis newspaper things, and he is going to give me photo credit for those and put them in his paper


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 12, 2006)

Yep the NFL is strict on the camera rules, I&#8217;ve been able to take my camera to Marlins game in the pass but I have not tried in the last two years


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 14, 2006)

Something simmilar happened to me in a CART event... but being in Mexico I just talked / pushed my way through...


----------



## Nekoism (Dec 22, 2006)

Same with a NHL game. I went to a game at the staples center. Their policy was that the lens had to be about 3" in length total. Photography rules are usually posted on the stadiums website. I know the staples one was.

Edit: They updated it with this:

(from the FAQ)*Can I bring my camera and photograph a STAPLES Center event?
*No commercial or flash photography of any kind is permitted.  Camcorders or any other audio/visual equipment is prohibited unless authorized by team/promoter or performer


----------

